# MMORECast #43 - Eure Fragen zu WoW Legion



## Karangor (8. Februar 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Eigentlich. Doch in dieser Woche übernehmen die WoW-Profis der MMORE das Mikro und kapern das Podcaststudio, um mit euch über WoW Legion  zu sprechen - nach den Informationen der letzten Wochen ist das ein Thema, das wir nicht übergehen können. Habt ihr Fragen zu WoW Legion oder benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann stellt eure Fragen bis zum 9. Februar um 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## brave78 (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen hier ein paar Fragen von mir:

 

- auf welches Feature in Legion freut Ihr euch am meisten ? (ich freue mich auf das meie Transmogg System *g*)

 

- auf buffed.de habt ihr vor ein paar Tagen bezüglich eines neuen Jahrespass gemunkelt, seht ihr da noch eine Change für und wenn ja würdet ihr den abschließen? (wenn es dafür z.b. Overwatch gratis gibt)

 

- Es gibt ja in legion viele Klassenänderungen und viele Fähigkeiten werden ja auch aktiv durch die Artefakt Waffen verbessert, bzw. einige Fähigkeiten erst freigeschaltet (wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe)

  wenn wir den Satz von Blizzard "Artefaktwaffen" sind bzw. bleiben ein Feature von Legion mal für bahre Münze nehmen, dann wird es doch mit dem Addon anch Legion wieder ein riesen Chaos geben was die Klassen, Balancing usw. betrifft.

  Ich habe da das dumpfe gefühl das sich Blizzard mit diesem Feature selber ein dickes Ei legt. - wie seht ihr das?


----------



## NoobConnÄction (9. Februar 2016)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal mit einigen "Fragen" beteiligen.

 

01.

 

Auch wenn es etwas komisch klingt, aber ich würde gerne wissen ob sich die bisher freigeschalteten Gebiete in der Alpha/Beta auch wirklich wieder "wichtig" anfühlen. Kann man bereits Dinge erkennen die einen gewissen Wiederspielwert vermuten lassen ohne das es pures Daily Grinding ist ? Denn besonders in Draenor hat man besonders in Gorgrond und Talador viel zu viel Potential verschenkt (man denke nur mal an Shattrath). Gibt es also in den bisher gesehenem Gebieten auch wieder spezielle Max Level Zonenbereiche ?

 

02.

 

In diversen Videos konnte man ja schon einige Spoiler sehen bezüglich des Rezeptbuches der Berufe. Hier konnte man sehen das man dort z.B. Informationen findet welche Rezepte einem noch fehlen und wie man bzw. wo man diese erhalten kann. Bezieht sich dieses "Feature" eigentlich nur auf Legion oder kann man z.B. auch so nachschauen welche alten VZ oder Juwe Rezepte einem fehlen und wo man diese erhalten kann ? Wäre schön wenn Ihr das mal nachschauen könntet.

 

03.

 

Wie "Groß" fühlen sich die verheerten Inseln eigentlich an im Vergleich zu anderen bisher erschienenen neuen Kontinenten ? Denn 5 neue Zonen klingt ja erst einmal vom Lesen her nach der "kleinsten" neuen Erweiterung/Kontinent. Wie ist da euer Eindruck ?

 

04.

 

Zum Schluss der Klassiker - wohin geht die Reise eurer Meinung nach beim Addon nach Legion ?

 

 

 

Gruß

 

Jörg alias Unstyle

NoobConnÄction


----------



## Jogi1401 (9. Februar 2016)

Habe auch eine Frage : Wo wie und wann finde ich den Cast denn ?


----------

